# free minis, ponies, arab gelding



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi, I am looking for the best homes for my family pets, getting money is not the problem, finding good lifetime loving homes is! I am giving away my beloved pets to the best homes I can find for them, and instead of selling them to the adopters, I am asking that a donation (your choice of dollar amount) be made to CMHR.

I live in Central Illinois, and all animals are up to date on all shots.All have good manners and lead, stand tied, and have had regular farrier care. Further training details, etc listed for each animal. Paying for Coggins and transport will be up to you should you decide to adopt. We have had reduced financial circumstances the past couple of years and adult children have just moved back home, so changing family status forces me to this option. I will ask for references and check them before adopting them out to you! CMHR must recieve a donation before the animal leaves the farm! Thats it... hope there are loving homes out there for my best friends. I can't stand the thought of running them through a sale. Thanks for your attention. You can reach me at 309-724-8500 from 7AM to 4 PM central time, or email me at [email protected] thanks.

1. Copelands Delightful Rosie. Blue roan silver dapple mare with chestnut recessive gene. Seems to have a hidden Sabino gene since all her babies have had white markings, even when bred to solid color stallions. She is 11 years old and has slight COPD which at this time does not require medication, but does need to be managed to prevent too much exposure to dusty conditions. AMHR registered, AMHA papers have lapsed. She is right at the height limit. Dominant mare personality, doesn't enjoy kids. I bought her because she is beautiful ! She

has given me untold hours of pleasure just being there in the pasture where I can look at her!

2. Spot AMHR/ ASPR registrable weanling colt(2005) out of above mare and 100 percent Arenosa stallion. LOUD red roan with blue eyes and tobiano spotting over about 50 percent of his body. Sabino gene for sure as well. will mature under 34 inches.

3. Pepper. Can you communicate with HOT ponies? Pepper is loving and anxious to please, but too hot to make a kids horse... a bit of a worrier. he is 8 this year, purebred registered shetland, dapple grey (true grey not silver dapple) has a lovely extended floating trot which looks just like a currier and ives print. Driven dressage would suit him well, and he would make a super driving pony for a lady who understands fiery personalities. (not trained) 44 inches

4. Patrick. Yearling grade palomino, looks like a welsh cob, will mature around 48-50 inches tall. 4 white stockings and blaze, one blue eye and one brown. He has the neatest little moustache of black skin between the pink nose and the pink lower lip... I shoulda named him Pierre. Gentle and inquisitive, typical curious colt personality... would be easy to trick train. Pat loves to play with things: he has a "pet vollyball" which is only partially inflated. He picks it up and carries it around like a dog. will make a nice kids pony with time and training.

5. Spook. I named him that because he is marked just like the horse Rick O'shay used to ride in the comic strip years ago (you have to be my age or older to remember this one!) He is a 15.2 Arabian gelding which I raised from a weanling,

well trained and responsive to voice, rein and leg. I can ride him with just a strap around his neck. I sold him to a loving home 7 years ago and the lady who bought him could not keep him due to hard times, so he has come back to me. Spook loves to go english and loves trails, has a BIG trot and did training level dressage when I had him years ago. he has also had experience with cavaletti and poles, and loves to jump ditches and logs on the trail. He has not been used much lately so will need some conditioning, but I got up on him and he definitely remembers all his training...he is 17 now and still has years of service and companionship to offer someone...he would make a great second horse for someone looking for something with a little ZIP!


----------



## virginia (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh My Gosh, they all sound wonderful. I am so sorry you have to part with your four legged family. It sounds like you really love them a lot. I'll ask around and see if anyone in my area is interested. My prayers are with you.

Ginny StP


----------



## shortymisty (Sep 7, 2005)

I wish you were closer, they truly sound like wonderful children, I'd jump on Patrick and Spook in a heart beat. Sending prayers from NC that you find them all wonderful homes. Tracy


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks Ginny and shortymisty- I do love them! Thats why its not a "money" thing...

I have plenty of time to make sure their new homes are just right for owners and the critters. I want everyone to be happy!




and I want to be able to go to my retirement home in town eventually knowing I did my best and not having to worry about what happened to all my "kids".


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 7, 2005)

OMG, I started to cry when I read what a loving, caring "Mother" to your beloved "kids" you are. I would want the same for mine.. the best of homes have ALWAYS been the most important to me. I am hoping you find the best homes possible for your "kids" and continue to become close friends with the new owners as well. If I was closer (I'm in Wisc) I would love to give any of your "kids" a home. (((huggs))) to you and praying you find the best home possible for them. Corinne


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 8, 2005)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> OMG, I started to cry when I read what a loving,  caring "Mother" to your beloved "kids" you are. I would want the same for mine.. the best of homes have ALWAYS been the most important to me. I am hoping you find the best homes possible for your "kids" and continue to become close friends with the new owners as well. If I was closer (I'm in Wisc) I would love to give any of your "kids" a home. (((huggs))) to you and praying you find the best home possible for them.  Corinne
> 463505[/snapback]
> ​


Hmmm wisconsin is not that far away. We will probably be delivering a pony to the Rockford Il area later this fall before the snow flies... how far is that away from you?



thanks for the kind words.


----------



## justjinx (Sep 8, 2005)

Spot sounds wonderful! I am in southern Wisconsin but do not think i could afford another mini right now (i have to pay board on mine). sure wish i could because i absolutely love roans! jennifer


----------



## AppyHollow (Sep 8, 2005)

I sent you an email on Pepper.

Tracy - if I go get him, I could bring one or two more home with me & we could work out something on transport. I'm in Southern VA, an hour north of Greensboro, NC.

Rhapsody Rhodes

Appy Hollow Farm


----------



## virginia (Sep 8, 2005)

Tracy/Rhapsody

If you go there to pick up Pepper, I'd be willing to take Delightful Rosie and help you with gas. She'd get a good home and will be well taken care of.

Ginny StP


----------



## shortymisty (Sep 9, 2005)

Rhapsody, I am just now seeing this and let me know what you want to do if she still has them. USMC be glad to open up my place for your children. Though they would be in North Carolina, it's only an e-mail away  Might have something going here huh


----------



## AppyHollow (Sep 10, 2005)

We are discussing Pepper as he is a "special needs" child. Somebody thought they could train him to drive by jumping in the cart & whipping him to go. So he's got a long road to go before he can be a trustworthy driving horse but I'd love to take him on! I can understand her reservations on the home he goes to. I've got a mini here that I couldn't ever dream of letting go because of the issues she had when I got her. So I completely understand where she is coming from on this boy.

But contact her by email on the other horses if you are interested & if things work out for Pepper coming here, I'll let everyone know.





Rhapsody Rhodes

Appy Hollow Farm


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 10, 2005)

Rosie will be going to a local home here, a lady whose daughter is a horse vet...

so one down. Pepper may be going home very soon too from the sound of it!





thanks for the support everyone, and for the offers of help, etc.... I just want everyone, humans and horses both to be safe and happy when this is over!


----------



## justaboutgeese (Sep 13, 2005)

Its entirely to bad we have distance and a border between us. Pepper sounds like an animal I would enjoy owning and working with. I hwish you well in making suitable placements for all of your charges. You are to be admired for your chosen method of parting with them. Many people would truck them to an auction and wash their hands of them.


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 13, 2005)

justaboutgeese said:


> Its entirely to bad we have distance and a border between us.  Pepper sounds like an animal I would enjoy owning and working with.  I hwish you well in making suitable placements for all of your charges.  You are to be admired for your chosen method of parting with them.  Many people would truck them to an auction and wash their hands of them.
> 466097[/snapback]
> ​



thank you.


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 16, 2005)

Update I have wonderful experienced folks bringing their 16 year old daughter to ride Spook this weekend. She has leased an English horse for the past 2 years

to show in 4H. she is an intermediate rider, and that is what he really needs. They live close, too.... Someone coming to look at Spot and at Pat as well....


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 16, 2005)

That is AWESOME news about Spook and I bet you that young lady will fall in love at first sight! I know when I just read your initial post I went "Ouu Ouu" when you mentioned Spook. I love all my minis dearly but as I have said many times on this forum there is nothing like the loyalty and love of an arabian! I have a straight egyptianl mare and then I took in a rescue (she will be 30 years old very soon!)... so Spook would have fit in very well here BUT I have a strong feeling that you will be posting on Monday that Spook has a forever home with the young lady you mentioned.


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 16, 2005)

Danielle_E. said:


> That is AWESOME news about Spook and I bet you that young lady will fall in love at first sight!  I know when I just read your initial post I went "Ouu Ouu" when you mentioned Spook.  I love all my minis dearly but as I have said many times on this forum there is nothing like the loyalty and love of an arabian!  I have a straight egyptianl mare and then I took in a rescue (she will be 30 years old very soon!)... so Spook would have fit in very well here BUT I have a strong feeling that you will be posting on Monday that Spook has a forever home with the young lady you mentioned.
> 468037[/snapback]
> ​


i agree!


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 27, 2005)

still have 6 out of 7 here, but Pepper will be going home to VA soon





that will leave Spook, Patrick,Spot, and the two minis I keep for my former neighbor left... I may have a home for Spot if I can get transport for him to Idaho.

Anybody going through that area from Illinois?

The people interested in Spook opted to adopt a tiny bottle fed mini baby instead of him (the baby needed them more). Pat has had lots of inquiries but I have not found someone suitable for him yet... mostly inexperienced people wanting to raise a yearling and their one or two year old child together with him...





I could write a book about people who have contacted me wanting a "free" horse or pony but in their conversations admitted they couldn't afford a horse or pony.



OK, off my soapbox. Thanks for your support, we have the chance to do something good for CMHR here and I am grateful for that opportunity.


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Oct 24, 2005)

happy to announce Pepper has the perfect home now with Appyhollow... CMHR will receive a nice donation and all's well that ends well. Thanks for letting me use this board to look for homes for the critters, and thanks to Rhapsody for taking Pepper and giving a great donation to CMHR!

Spook, Pat and Spot are still here, but I have time for just the right homes to come along. Thanks to all....dsb


----------



## AppyHollow (Oct 27, 2005)

Pepper is here & is a sweet boy! He's getting used to the other two boys he's living with now(another Shetland gelding & a bratty yearling mini colt) but is getting along fine.





Thanks Deb for intrusting him to me!

Rhapsody Rhodes

Appy Hollow Farm


----------



## painthorselover (Nov 19, 2005)

hi

i would give a donation and adopt 1 if you were not so far away.but i alerady have 20 cats 45 dogs and 11 horses.we have to try to let people adopt them.

so we are in the same sitcuation.sorry i cant adopt 1 i alerady have 2 many.

katherine


----------



## SHANA (Nov 19, 2005)

It is to bad you are that far away. I am in Quebec and would have taken your arabian gelding, Spook. I own 2 arabians right now, both are mares, 8 miniatures and one shetland. I hope you find a great home for him. He sounds like a loving boy.


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Nov 20, 2005)

SHANA said:


> It is to bad you are that far away. I am in Quebec and would have taken your arabian gelding, Spook. I own 2 arabians right now, both are mares, 8 miniatures and one shetland. I hope you find a great home for him. He sounds like a loving boy.
> 502685[/snapback]
> ​


thanks, Spook is a lover and so much fun to ride. I am hoping to place him with someone who especially loves Arabians and appreciates their sensitivity and their active minds!


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Nov 20, 2005)

painthorselover said:


> hi
> 
> i would give a donation and adopt 1 if you were not so far away.
> 
> ...


----------

